# Port Mansfield Condo w/ boat lift



## Picudo Azul

Complete remodel on the harbor. 2 bd.rm. 1 1/2 bath. 10,000 lb. Boat lift for up to 25’ boat. 100% new furniture. Washer and dryer. Fully furnished..
Available Dec. - May. $2,000 per month 
817-201-4406


----------



## Davidsel47

Are utilities included?


----------



## Elgatoloco

Anything short term available 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Picudo Azul

February is Booked


----------



## Picudo Azul

Last 2 weeks in January are booked


----------



## Picudo Azul

Getting furniture moved in and on schedule. Like the way it’s coming together. Trying an old coastal Mexico theme.


----------



## Picudo Azul

April and May booked


----------

